# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/14/19



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2019)

Last day for procrastinating
on the Income Taxes. Hope all fares well.

Hopefully the recent bike swaps produced some great finds.
And here is the place to show them off. So....

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 14, 2019)

I made it to Copake for the auction. I was on a mission to retrieve certain items that shouldn't have been there. Brought back what I could.
First this little guy. 20" wheel bike that was re done at the Iver Johnson factory by Christian Hansen. It's not an Iver Johnson, but he had it retro fitted and repainted to look like one. , A box of stuff that he accumulated, a last, some Iver tricycle wheels.
  There were more items, but bid too high for me.


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 14, 2019)

D P Clark 1907 Hillclimber police patrol-the man in the back is a hand-cuffed prisoner. the book said they used the same figure for the police and the prisoner!


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 14, 2019)

great condition Klaxon horn.


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2019)

Old members [layed this game.lol


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2019)

Another game for old members.........


----------



## John G04 (Apr 14, 2019)

Got a box of seats at the copake auction yesterday for a great deal. 3 seats that are complete, 1 that it ready to be put together, 3 covers 2 persons with stamps, 1 with pins still in it, a seat pan the black persons top, what I believe is a girls tool box sest chasis and 2 seat posts!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 14, 2019)

No great bikes this week..A small pile O' "yard art"type bikes Ive posted for sale..1 is kinda cool..just post war Columbia product in original blue paint. And the other week I picked up an cool/odd TOC? picture frame/card?? holder,no "bottom" on "holder" part..and rear stand "hook" swivels side to side (Soda can for size reference)Any thoughts anyone? 
Great stuff everyone!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 14, 2019)

A nearly 100 year old NOS Delta auto spotlight , nickel plating is in amazing condition . Also a set of official Soap box Derby wheels I want to some how use to display a collection pinewood derby cars i have . A little history of the soapbox derby and the pinewood derby , The pinewood derby was started for the younger boy's under 12  that were to young to race the soapbox cars.https://www.pinewoodpro.com/pinewood-derby-history.php
Me at 8 years old with first pinewood 2nd place car and all 3 cars for the years in the cub scouts.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 14, 2019)

Picked up an early 46 Schwinn DX this week. It appears to be in excellent original condition with a LeaCock Sporting Goods St. Louis Jupiter headbadge. It should clean up nice. I put batteries in the headlight and if you hold the switch on it lights up!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 14, 2019)

>>my awesome wife just gave me these for our anniversary! SUPER stoked!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 14, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> D P Clark 1907 Hillclimber police patrol-the man in the back is a hand-cuffed prisoner.
> Why is the prisoner wearing the same hat as the driver ?   Dirty cop?
> View attachment 980241
> 
> View attachment 980242


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> >>my awesome wife just gave me these for our anniversary! SUPER stoked!!View attachment 980314




Here's a photo of me and the artist. Eric Joyner and Catfish.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> No great bikes this week..A small pile O' "yard art"type bikes Ive posted for sale..1 is kinda cool..just post war Columbia product in original blue paint. And the other week I picked up an cool/odd TOC? picture frame/card?? holder,no "bottom" on "holder" part..and rear stand "hook" swivels side to side (Soda can for size reference)Any thoughts anyone?
> Great stuff everyone!!View attachment 980279
> 
> View attachment 980280
> ...



That boy's Columbia should clean up nicely, at least from this angle it looks revivable


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2019)

Dan Shabel said:


> Picked up an early 46 Schwinn DX this week. It appears to be in excellent original condition with a LeaCock Sporting Goods St. Louis Jupiter headbadge. It should clean up nice. I put batteries in the headlight and if you hold the switch on it lights up!
> 
> View attachment 980297
> 
> ...



Love this bike! Wonder what kind of fender light that is? Kinda looks like a Monark Pedestal? Rack maybe Monark style as well. @REC @island schwinn


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> >>my awesome wife just gave me these for our anniversary! SUPER stoked!!View attachment 980314



Happy Hitch Day!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Apr 14, 2019)

Got this rack and rear reflectors for my Flightliner project


----------



## Sven (Apr 14, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> >>my awesome wife just gave me these for our anniversary! SUPER stoked!!View attachment 980314



Post congrats on your Anniversary


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 14, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Love this bike! Wonder what kind of fender light that is? Kinda looks like a Monark Pedestal? Rack maybe Monark style as well. @REC @island schwinn



Elgin Alien light.


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 14, 2019)

TOC candle lit carriage lantern coach lights, as well as two hand held lanterns.  BSA branded racing 











pedals


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2019)

Found this at Copake.  Not sure why someone would make a pedal out of a grip but hey, looks good on the shelf and spins freely!


----------



## stoney (Apr 14, 2019)

Just got back from picking up this "LE" 1969 Stingray Midget and this cast iron + porcelain street sign from Boston ? I was told. The Midget was being used as garden art.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2019)

Been very good weekend for me got....weird electric eyed teddy bear....neon clock ...cool 30’s tackometer. Some signs....a thermometer...boxed toy trucks... 2 boxes of new old stock atlas radios... 30’s gas station hat... :0


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 14, 2019)

vincev said:


> Another game for old members.........
> View attachment 980247



Had both of them,fun for hours


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 14, 2019)

Thrilled to get an original Huffman patina stem for my OG paint boys.  This will replace the re-chromed example that was being used as a place holder.
Thanks to @Rear Facing Drop Out @mynameislegion


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2019)

View attachment 980392


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2019)

sold this westfield to a fellow caber last year and doesn't he set up right across from me at Copake and its up for sale again,well couldn't resist ,thanks dean.and I know I tried to explain it to my wife to but they just don't understand!!


----------



## rickyd (Apr 14, 2019)

The far reaching Cali Cartel sent an emissary to Kansas today. What we do for friends!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2019)

rickyd said:


> View attachment 980396The far reaching Cali Cartel sent an emissary to Kansas today. What we do for friends!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 14, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> Found this at Copake.  Not sure why someone would make a pedal out of a grip but hey, looks good on the shelf and spins freely!
> View attachment 980339
> 
> View attachment 980340




Custom pedals for monkey bike! Lol!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2019)

Picked up a Springer Fork.   50's ?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 14, 2019)

1932 drivetrain salt flat racing Ford.


----------



## stezell (Apr 14, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thrilled to get an original Huffman patina stem for my OG paint boys.  This will replace the re-chromed example that was being used as a place holder.
> Thanks to @Rear Facing Drop Out @mynameislegion
> 
> View attachment 980387
> ...



Right on young fella!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 14, 2019)

Got a special plate from a good buddy. Now I have 3 SF plates.


----------



## iceman (Apr 14, 2019)

Dude we really need a picture of the motor in that Ford salt flat racer


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2019)

iceman said:


> Dude we really need a picture of the motor in that Ford salt flat racer



Looks like a 4-banger


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 14, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thrilled to get an original Huffman patina stem for my OG paint boys.  This will replace the re-chromed example that was being used as a place holder.
> Thanks to @Rear Facing Drop Out @mynameislegion
> 
> View attachment 980387
> ...



Dream bike!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone notice it's 4/14 not 4/19?

Love the paint on your Delmar @rickyd!

I got a few non bike related things at Copake~This cool corner parts unit and Public Service uniform jacket. I got a few parts too will post when I get them sorted out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2019)

rickyd said:


> View attachment 980396The far reaching Cali Cartel sent an emissary to Kansas today. What we do for friends!



Thanks for picking up this strange Colson straight bar for me @rickyd. I've been working on this deal for over a week and been biting my nails the whole time. As soon as I received your pic this morning that it was in your possession, I was able to take a deep breath and relax. She's a bit rough and has a few incorrect parts, but I'm tripping on the paint scheme. I've never seen a Colson of this year with darts of any color besides ivory. I can't wait to get her home and back on the road again. Thanks again Bud! You'll always have a place to lay your head when visiting Monrovia.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 14, 2019)

1896 Columbia 40 saddle


----------



## Dave K (Apr 14, 2019)

Picked up this cheap DX rider for my son down the street from my house.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2019)

Dan Shabel said:


> Picked up an early 46 Schwinn DX this week. It appears to be in excellent original condition with a LeaCock Sporting Goods St. Louis Jupiter headbadge. It should clean up nice. I put batteries in the headlight and if you hold the switch on it lights up!
> 
> View attachment 980297
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike Dan


----------



## Mike Franco (Apr 14, 2019)

Found a couple of more license plates today


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 14, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Got a special plate from a good buddy. Now I have 3 SF plates.View attachment 980575





Now, you’re getting close.
Let me know, when you find the 1949 San Francisco plate.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 14, 2019)

Nothing bike related this week. I went to record store day and spent all of my lunch money [emoji2373]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 14, 2019)

Picked up the Hemi Dodge wagon I bought several weeks ago.....pretty rough. Also ran across some awesome wooden boat models that were built by a very talented gentleman that is no longer with us. My wife wouldn’t let me bring one of them in the house......pretty easy to figure out why!!! It was fun to bring home.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 14, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Elgin Alien light.




Delta Streamlined  light, made by DELTA  for JC higgins


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Anyone notice it's 4/14 not 4/19?
> 
> Love the paint on your Delmar @rickyd!
> 
> ...



oooops

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 14, 2019)

.


----------



## petritl (Apr 14, 2019)

I found some cool stuff at the Lone Star Roundup.

Airplane prop ceiling fan
Postwar Schwinn
1920s/30s Chevrolet branded cabinet
Reel


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 14, 2019)

Not exactly the find of the century, but I thought this was way cool. Purchased Saturday at the set sale in Vancouver B.C. for the recently finished iconic cable TV series "The Man in the HIgh Castle". Series about 1962 America after Germany won WW2. 1958 Schwinn Hornet used in the filming.








Lots of wrong parts, but like someone said, it's from a parallel universe so who knows !


----------



## mike j (Apr 14, 2019)

Great day at Copake on Friday. Good caber dfa242, Dean, brought me this cool license plate to help in my resurrection. I'm not from New Hampshire but I love their motto. I was walking around taking photo's w/ the plate under my arm & it slipped out. Spent an hour looking for it & felt like a total schmuck for loosing it when, caber John G04, formerly Schwinn is life & his father found it for me. There were a lot of good cabers at this event. Sold enough stuff to justify a purchase. Picked up this crustacean, believe that it's wartime, and  it looks like it's seen some action.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 14, 2019)

iceman said:


> Dude we really need a picture of the motor in that Ford salt flat racer


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 15, 2019)

Finally found one!


----------



## iceman (Apr 15, 2019)

The salt racer is work of art, great catch


----------



## Steve Wilson (May 7, 2019)

iceman said:


> Dude we really need a picture of the motor in that Ford salt flat racer



I agree,picture of engine please!


----------



## Steve Wilson (May 7, 2019)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 980811



Thanks


----------

